# How to remove scent stuck in silicone mold



## Carmen_Honey (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello

Usually i don't use FOs but recently i made a small batch to test one that i took quite a liking to ('bite me', cherry and citrus blend) using a silicone cavity mould and the scent has really stuck, i emailed the vendor and they suggested using cheap kitty litter (fill cavities then leave for a few days) this has worked somewhat but doesn't seem to be able to get rid of it entirely. Ive tried washing it with unscented wash, scented wash, baking soda and soaking for nights on end. Is there something else i should try? Will the left over scent taint any soap made in that mould? Its a little annoying as this mould was perfect for testing recipes etc 

Thanks in advance
Carmen


----------



## Susie (Jul 1, 2015)

The good news is that that scent probably won't transfer to any other soap.  My silicon molds smell like whatever was in them last, but that scent gets "overwritten" by the new one.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 1, 2015)

The scent won't transfer at all. I use that FO as it's a great seller and a lot of FO's leave it behind in my silicone molds.   So, don't worry about it.   I have found soaking them in hot water with a bit of baking soda and dish detergent helps some.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 1, 2015)

I agree, fragrances frequently linger in my silicone molds after using, but I've never had a problem with fragrance transferring from the mold to soap.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 1, 2015)

I agree - the scent tends to linger in silicone but it doesn't transfer to new soap.


----------



## bbrown (Jul 1, 2015)

I agree with all of the above.  It won't transfer to your next batch.  The worst for me was Dragons Blood.  I do not care for the scent and it stayed in the mold and was very strong.  But I used the mold with another batch and another FO and now the mold smells like that one.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 1, 2015)

Ditto all of the above^^^. I, too, find that although the scent from whatever previous batch will linger on the silicone, it never transfers to my new batch.


IrishLass


----------



## not_ally (Jul 1, 2015)

Me too.  I almost always use silicone b/c I hate to line, and sometimes get nervous b/c the molds really do retain a lot of scent (I like a strongly scented scent, usually use 1 oz ppo with FO). But have never had it transfer.


----------

